# Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"



## be.chaos (31. August 2011)

Hallo liebe Anglerboard-Community!

Bisher war ich mehr stiller Mitleser, aber heute melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort, und zwar bin ich mächtig frustriert, sozusagen mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden - die sieht wie folgt aus :

Jungangler bin ich mit 28 Lenzen wohl nicht mehr, habe aber trotzdem erst letztes Jahr im März meinen Schein gemacht - rein aus persönlichem Interesse. Ich war seitdem vergangenes und auch dieses Jahr ca. 20 Mal auf Tour (immer rund 5-8 Stunden zu verschiedensten Tageszeiten - weiß nicht ob das viel ist, allzu viel Freizeit habe ich leider nicht) und meine "grandiose" Ausbeute daraus : Ein Karpfen mit 3,4 kg und zwei Döbel mit 38 und 42 cm Länge. Nach Adam Riese macht das rund 18 Schneider-Touren, und seit heute ist es wieder eine mehr... 

Ich hatte leider von Grund auf keine Möglichkeit mir praktisches Wissen anderswo anzueignen, Verwandschaft die früher geangelt hat ist mittlerweile zu alt oder bereits verstorben, im Bekanntenkreis bin ich der einzige Angler, ja ich habs sogar bei einem Verein versucht um ein wenig Anschluss zu finden oder jemand der mir ein bißchen was beibringt (und um die horrend teueren Tageskarten zu umgehen, unterm Strich ist mir die Mitgliedschaft allerdings trotzdem teurer gekommen). 
Im Verein den ich namentlich nicht nennen brauche (nein, nicht in meinem Heimatort) sind aber leider überwiegend Teenager die unter sich unterwegs sind oder -´tschuldigung´ grummelige ältere Sandler die zwar dabei sind aber das ganze Jahr kaum am Wasser, und wenn dann fangen sie gleich mehrere Monsterfische auf einmal, "is doch ois ganz eimpfach"...klassisches Anglerlatein beim 4. oder 8. Weißbier, Hilfsbereitschaft = null *schulterzuck*  

Das was in dem notwendigen Lehrgang zur Prüfung an Praxis vermittelt wurde ist bekanntlich ein Witz, also musste ich mir zwangsläufig alles selber beibringen - learning by doing also. Ich hab mir im Internet Infos geholt, verschiedenste Montagen ausprobiert und nachgebastelt, teures Geld für allerlei blödsinnige Köder und Empfehlungen ausgegeben (ganz zu schweigen von Ruten & Rollen selbst), eine bekannte Zeitschrift abonniert, DVD´s gekuckt, in so manchem Forum mitgelesen und dortige Tipps in der Praxis versucht - aber scheinbar alles für die Katz - der Lernprozess war bisher mehr als schleppend, der bisherige "Erfolg" unterstreicht das alles mehr als deutlich. #q

Ein paar Erkenntnisse habe ich wohl gewonnen. Es braucht keine teuren Köder, meine Fänge waren allein mit Mais und ner alten Semmel. Im Montagen-Nachbauen bin ich mittlerweile auch recht gut, aber fangen tu ich damit trotzdem nichts - also weiß ich nicht ob es so richtig ist, da offensichtlich jeder anders angelt und es eh keine Musterlösung gibt. 

Alles in Allem war ich heute wieder einmal 6 Stunden zum "Maden-Baden" am Wasser und hab mir noch nen Sonnenbrand geholt, nur um dann nach nem Stau auf der Landstrasse wegen nem kaputten Traktor heimzukommen und mir wieder einmal blöde (aber natürlich "nicht böse gemeinte") Sprüche von meiner Family anzuhören weil ich wieder nichts gefangen hab. 
Ich muss ehrlich sagen dass ich grade dermaßen frustriert bin dass ich überlege den ganzen Kram bei eBay ab 1 Euro reinzustellen, den Verein zu kündigen und mir meine Fische einfach wieder aus der Tiefkühlung hole wie die meisten Normalsterblichen auch...

Kann mir noch geholfen werden ? Hat jemand einen konstruktiven Rat wie man an Praxiswissen kommt ohne Unmengen Geld rauszuwerfen, stundenlang mit der falschen Montage/mit dem falschen Köder und/oder noch am völlig falschen Platz in der Botanik zu stehen, oder allerhand Material zu versenken ? 
Was scheinbar wichtiger ist als alles Material und Köder ist die  richtige Platzwahl und das "lesen" des Gewässers - zwei Punkte mit denen  ich nicht mal ansatzweise einen Plan hab. Wie um Himmels Willen soll man das lernen ? Anfüttern und beifüttern ist auch so eine scheinbar unverzichtbare Vorbereitung und zugleich ein Buch mit mehreren Siegeln, wann, wo, was, wie oft ? Was wenn es an dem Gewässer nicht erlaubt ist ?

Ich bin auf alle Fälle mit meinem (Angler)Latein am Ende, obschon es zugegeben nicht viel war das ich über mein einstiges Wunschhobby im Alleingang lernen konnte :c

Vielleicht fühlt sich jemand zu einem kurzen feedback verbunden, vielleicht hat jemand einen wirklich guten Rat, vielleicht wird auch hier nur meine Unwissenheit belächelt oder gescholten, ich weiß es nicht - aber ich wollte das mal eben loswerden.

In diesem Sinne, wünsche euch mit "unserem" Hobby mehr Spaß und Erfolg, ich weiß noch nicht ob ich weitermache. Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit wenn das jemand bis hier gelesen hat |uhoh: 

be-chaos
aka Stefan der Schneider-Angler


----------



## Kuddel89 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Ich weiß genau wie du dich fühlst, ich mach grade die selbe ''Phase'' durch. 1 1/2 Tage am Wasser und ''nur'' 2-3 Rotaugen oder Barsche, mit viel Glück schon ein 55cm Hecht gefangen. Aber die Ausbeute ist mehr als mager, bei 17 von 20 Touren geh ich auch mal ohne einen Biss nach Hause. Da hilft nur dran bleiben und weiter versuchen. und lass dir den Spaß am Angeln nicht von irgendwelchen lahmen Sprüchen nehmen.


----------



## Franz_16 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Hallo Stefan,
falls es das Schwarzenfeld in der Opf. ist - melde dich bei mir. 

Ich ziehe gerne mal zusammen mit dir los!


----------



## volkerm (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Stefan,

schreib doch mal rein, in welcher Art von Gewässern Du fischst.
Da gibt es schon ein paar Grundsätze zum Gewässerlesen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## kati48268 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Ich hab auch als totaler Autodidakt angefangen (und da gab es kein Internet & DVDs) und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war ich doch um einiges erfolgloser am Anfang als du!!! 

Der Knoten löste sich erst (zaghaft), als mich jemand unter seine Fittiche nahm und mir zeigte, wie-was-wo.

Es könnte also sein, dass es dich weiterbringt, mal mit jemandem loszugehen. Mehr Spaß macht's mit Freunden allemal, zumindest ab & zu.
Entweder suchst du dir Angler vor Ort oder du kannst es auch mal hier im Board im entsprechenden Postleitzahlbereich versuchen. Ich hab viele neue Leute hier durch's Board kennen gelernt.

Vielleicht motiviert auch einfach mal ein Angelgang, wo die Fangchancen höher sind, also z.B. schlichtes Weissfische stippen oder 'ne Tour an'nen Forellenpuff. Hauptsache mal was am Band haben, dann steckt man auch wieder einige Schneidertage weg.

Muss ich heute nach ca. 30 Jahren übrigens auch immer noch wieder mal.


----------



## carphunter1678 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Klar kann dir noch geholfen werden...
Einfach am Ball bleiben, und du kannst uns doch alles Fragen.
Was für ein Gewässer befischst du den ?
Dann können wir dir ein paar Tipps geben.


gruß Dennis


----------



## volkerm (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Kati,

hast soweit schon recht.
Leider bin ich damals auch etwas engstirnig geworden, da ich das 1:1 übernommen habe.
Später wurde das besser- mehr verschiedene Leute halt.
Und heute, mit den medialen Möglichkeiten- sollte machbar sein.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Carpmen (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

hi Stefan bin auch aus deiner nähe falls es das Schwarzenfeld in der Oberpfalz ist 
kanst dich ja gern mal per PN melden ?


----------



## be.chaos (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Oha, zunächst vielen Dank für die positiven (und schnellen) Rückmeldungen... Schön dass ich scheinbar kein Einzelfall bin und meine Situation auch anderen noch von Einstieg bekannt ist - zeitweise dachte ich wirklich ich wäre schlicht zu dumm zum angeln, aber aus eigener Erfarung ist es wohl eben komplizierter als man meint 

Antonio : Ich habe in der Tat bei diesen rund 20 Touren nur 2 mal andere Angler gesehen - einmal einen alten mürrischen Kauz der sogleich meine Scheine kontrolliert hat und mehrfach betont hat dass das hier "sein Platz" wäre, dementsprechend bin ich einen Bogen um ihn gegangen, und das andere mal waren ein paar Jungs die mächtig erschrocken sind als sie gesehen haben dass ich komme, hab dann nur freundlich gegrüßt und bin weitergegangen #d Es würde sicher helfen lokale Gegebenheiten rauszubekommen, ist aber anscheinend nicht so einfach...

volkerma, carphunter1678 : Angefangen hab ich an der Naab im Frühjahr 2010 - Schnee und Hochwasser. Hab dann recht zügig festgestellt dass das nicht sehr Einsteigerfreundlich ist, zumal ich fast erfroren wäre aufgrund falscher Kleidung... Hab dann den Fehler gemacht "rumzuspringen", mal an der Schwarzach, mal an einem Alt-Arm der Naab mit ruhigerem Wasser, in Mittelfranken an der Aisch war ich auch mal, an einem Kiesweiher hier am Ort... alles immer wieder unbekannte Gewässer. Dass das nichts bringt ist mir mit der Zeit auch aufgefallen, daher bin ich seit einigen Touren regelmäßig an den gleichen Stellen an der Schwarzach (nicht besonders breit oder tief, stellenweise stärkere Strömung, überwiegend aber langsam) oder an einem Stausee hier in der Region (flacher Uferbereich, im Sommer öfter Niedrigwasser, zur Strömungsmitte hin relativ steil abfallend und tiefer, leider zugemüllt mit Steinen, Felsen und Ästen, daher extrem Hängerlastig). Besonders viel herausfinden konnte ich über die Stellen trotzdem noch nicht so wirklich...

Kati, volkerma : Das mediale Angebot mittlerweile ist sowohl Segen als auch Fluch - man kann sich heutzutage über alles informieren, aber das bedeutet noch lange nicht dass man die Info verstanden hat, sie richtig umzusetzten weiß oder sie überhaupt "richtig" ist. Beispiel, allein zum Thema Köder gibt es zig Millionen Einträge, und jeder preist seinen Tipp als den besten, wie soll man als Neuling filtern was Sinn macht und was nicht ? Es klappt nur eins - ausprobieren, bei mir wie gesagt bisher mit mäßigem Erfolg *schulterzuck* Ich würde fast behaupten ein Mentor wäre für einen Einsteiger das sinnvollste, ein wenig Engstirnigkeit zu Beginn schadet nicht solange man nicht die Eigenschaft verliert seine Horizonte auch zu erweitern wenn man mal solide Grundkenntnisse hat... Rumprobieren solang die Grundlagen nicht sitzen ist definitiv für die Katz, ich sehs an meinen Mißerfolgen.

Franz_16, carpmen : Ja, 92521 Schwarzenfeld, an der "gemütlichen" Naab gelegen ;-) Danke vorweg für das Angebot, ich wäre vorab nicht auf die Idee gekommen hier einen "Angelkumpel" zu finden, denke wir sollten uns einfach mal austauschen...?


----------



## omnimc (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

nur der überschrift wegen:

so frust habe ich alle menge mein blechvogel hat sein dienst vorerst eingestellt den fehler such ich seid 2 tagen.

dann noch paar sachen hier im board.

jetzt gehe ich im wald mit mein ninja anzug und verhaue die bäume

das ist meine art frust zu entladen.


----------



## WK1956 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Hallo Stefan,

so wie dir geht es vielen Anfängern, war bei mir auch ähnlich, im Vergleich zu meinem Anfang bist du richtig erfolgreich ;-).

Die wichtigste Anglertugend ist Geduld, die zweitwichtigste ist, am Wasser sein! Dabei muß man nichtmal unbedingt angeln, oft ist es viel wichtiger zu beobachten. 

Anfänger machen oft den Fehler und sitzen zu den ungünstigsten Zeiten am Wasser. Im Sommer ist die Zeit zwischen 10 und 18 Uhr nicht immer die beste Fangzeit, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Aber diese Zeit kann man nützen um herauzufinden wo sich Fische aufhalten. Gerade an warmen Tagen dösen die Fische oft im Schatten von Bäumen nahe unter der Wasseroberfläche, eine Polbrille ist da sehr hilfreich. Wenn man dort dann etwas anfüttert, kann es zu späterer Stunde zu guten Fängen kommen.

Ein ebenfalls häufiger Fehler, Anfänger neigen dazu häufig das Wasser zu wechseln. Es spricht ja nichts dagegen, wenn man verschiedene Wasser kennenlernen will. Aber jedes Wasser muß man sich erarbeiten und es dauert eine Weile bis man ein Wasser kennenlernt.

Mein Tipp in diesem Fall, such dir ein Wasser das dich anspricht und das so nah wie möglich an deiner Wohnung liegt. 
Und dann erarbeite dir dieses Wasser.
Der Erfolg wird nicht ausbleiben.

Gruß und Petri Heil 
Werner


----------



## Guppyfan (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Hallo
Probier es für den Anfang mit ganz eifachen Montagen zb. Laufblei, Karabiner und Vorfachhaken oder Feststellpose und Haken. 
Geh einfach an einen Teich mit hohem Besatz. Da wirst du bestimmt was fangen und vlt. auch den ein oder anderen Angler finden, der dir Tipps geben kann. 
LG


----------



## volkerm (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Werner,

weise Worte; Gewässer erarbeiten.
Viel schauen,laufen, kommunizieren, wenig Angelzeit.
Und wenn, dann da, wo es passt. 

Grüße

Volker


----------



## FisherMan66 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

|good: @ Werner

Dem kann man nicht mehr viel hinzufügen.

Vielleicht eines noch:

@ TE

lass Dich nicht von den abgedrehten Montagen und Ködern verrückt machen, die teilweise in den Foren wie geschnitten Brot gehandelt werden. Angele so einfach wie möglich am Anfang. Nimm Montagen, die Du im Halbschlaf beherrschst, und die Dir schon Erfolg gebracht haben.
Verfällst Du dem Wahn nach immer höher, schneller, besser, weiter, dann verlierst Du vielleicht schnell den Blick fürs Wesentliche, einfache. Oftmals ist weniger, mehr - gerade auch beim Angeln.

Beispiel: Wechselst Du beim Kunstköder-Angeln einen Köder nach dem anderen, vergeht viel Zeit, in der Du gar keinen Köder im Wasser hast. Fangen kann nur der Köder, der auch im Wasser ist.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

@be.chaos

deine Ausbeute ist wahrlich schwach, aber das hängt auch oft vom Gewässer ab. ;+

Oft bekommen wir durch die verschieden Anglerzeitschriften auch suggeriert, dass man mit der und der Methode einen Fisch nach dem anderen aus dem Wasser ziehen kann, und dann steht man an"seinem Gewässer" und nichts geht, dabei haben die doch in der Zeitschrift/DVD eine Fisch nach dem anderen aus dem Wasser gezogen.|bigeyes

Ich behaupte ich kann Angeln, aber fange auch nicht immer was. Bei uns muss man sich einen Hecht, egal welcher Größe hart erarbeiten, oft über einen Tag und Zander geht so gut wie gar nicht. Dumme Karpfen fängt man mit Ausdauer überall bei uns, dazu braucht man aber auch etwas Erfahrung und ein bisschen Auge für´s Gewässer.

Das *A und O*, ist der Besatz deines Gewässers. So fangen wie die Angler in den Heften und DVD´s kann man in Süddeutschland fast nirgends.
Deshalb fahre ich immer wieder mal Richtung Norddeutschland, oder in den Osten, da gibt es Fische im Wasser, teilweise im Überfluss, und man braucht wenig bis gar keine Erfahrung um ab und zu mal einen Fisch aus dem Wasser zu ziehen. Nach ein paar mal Angeln, weiß man wie es geht und man wird schnell besser und fängt mehr, zum Teil sehr sehr viel mehr. 

Bei uns gibt es auch Fische, aber fast jeder ist hart erarbeitet, und zeitintensiv.  Wenn du weiter angeln willst, würde ich dir empfehlen ab und an mal einen schönen Angelurlaub zu machen, dorthin wo es Fische gibt, und damit meine ich nicht den Puff.

Es ist für mich immer wieder ein guter Beweis, wenn ich woanders Fische und auch gut bis sehr gut fange, dass ich doch nicht zu Blöd bin, wobei es Leute gibt die mir nachsagen dass mir die Fische nachlaufen...worüber ich nur lachen kann....über die wenigen Fische.#h


----------



## chubby01 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Ich hab die ähnliche Situation hinter mir. Ich hab anfang des jahres 13 Schneidertage hintereinander gehabt, und in diesem Gewässer nicht einen Fisch gefangen (auch keinen gesehen). Doch irgendwann ist der Knoten geplatzt, und endlich den ersten Fisch gefangen. Mittlerweile hab ich nach ca. nem halben Jahr intensivem Fischen an dem Gewässer viele schöne Fische gefangen, von der 40er Forelle bis zum 36er Barsch und Döbel. Aber wie und wo wäre jetzt zu viel, das würde dir nicht weiterhelfen. Ich sage nur, dass ich hauptsächlich mit der spinangel unterwegs bin. Mittlerweile hab ich auch meine "kleinen geheimköder", die eigentlich immer einen Fisch bringen, aber auch fast ausschließlich nur an diesem Gewässer fangen. Auch fassen sich alte Kolegen die schon Jahrelang an dem Gewässer angeln an den Kopf, wenn sie mich nach meinen Fängen dort fragen. Aber ich sag dir, ich hab mir das hart erarbeitet. Monatelang war ich fast jeden Tag nach der schule am Wasser, hab verschiedene Köder probiert, und langsam ein Gespür dafür entwickelt wo die fische sich aufhalten. 
Und so gilt es den Köder zu finden, der sich als Fänger herausstellt. So auch bei mir. Oftmals ist es nur der eine Wobbler, und kein anderer Köder, der die Fische bringt, und den gilt es zu finden. Je öfter du also dort angeln gehst, und auch mal andere Stellen ausprobierst, wirst du herausfinden wo was läuft. wenn du schon erfolg hattest, würde ich die stelle intensiver beangeln, denn ohne grund werden die Fische nicht dort gewesen sein. Suche dann auch nach ähnlichen stellen im fluss.
Früher oder später wird sich der erfolg einstellen, glaub mir.#6

PS: ich angel in der Werra. Und dieser fluss ist warlich nicht gut besetzt, eher das gegenteil. Maßige fische werden gleich rausgefangen und totgeklöppelt, so das der bestand weiterhin schmaler wird. Die anderen Angler fangen die wenigen erfahrenen großen fische nicht, weil sie daran fest halten wie sie früher gefangen haben, und diese methode warscheinlich bis an ihr anglerende weiterführen werden. doch das durchschauen die fische schnell. Ich dagegen mache es anders. Ich probiere sachen aus, die andere nicht probieren würden. (von irgendwelchen rigs hier zu sprechen wäre überflüssig)
So passiert es auch, dass wenn ich es drauf anlege, den gleichen fisch nochmal fange, teilweise habe ich manche fische schon 4mal gefangen...

Achja ich bin 15


----------



## be.chaos (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Werner und volkerma haben es in wesentlich poetischere Worte gehüllt was ich meinte mit "Gewässer lesen". Dass das wohl die Hauptaufgabe überhaupt für einen Einsteiger und auch letzlich für den Erfolg ist hat sich mir erst in den letzten paar Touren dieses Jahr erst so richtig erschlossen - eben weil ich Zeit hatte mal zu beobachten, gebissen hat ja eh nichts |supergri

Die hochgelobten Methoden in den Zeitschriften habe ich recht schnell abgestempelt, einiges habe ich ausprobiert aber der Erfolg ist sowieso wie erwartet nicht eingetreten. Und die high-end Montagen und was es noch alles so gibt lasse ich schon längere Zeit links liegen, ich hatte recht früh den Eindruck dass es nur ums Kohle ziehen geht - und ich bin und war von Anfang an der Ansicht dass es beim Angeln auch ohne high-tech gehen muss, das wesentliche dabei geht auch mit ganz einfachen Montagen und Ködern, und die übe ich erst mal bis sie richtig sitzen, auch wenn ich damit vielleicht nichts fange, ich hoffe doch dass es nicht ganz verkehrt ist was ich da ans Schnurende bastle. 

Laufen und schauen war daher auch einige male meine Haupttätigkeit, das kommunizieren ist wie eingangs erwähnt nicht ganz so einfach, zumindest mit den ortsansässigen Anglern... 
Leider stoße ich auf einige Probleme, an Geduld mangelt es mir nicht und Zeit am Wasser verbringe ich so viel wie möglich als Vater von 2 kleinen Kindern, aber ich weiß schlicht nicht worauf ich achten soll! Es gibt am Wasser so viele Parameter, wie tief und wie bekomme ich das raus, welcher Untergrund, wo ist Strömung, wo ist stehendes Flachwasser, wie ist der Uferbewuchs, sind überhaupt Fische zu sehen (war auch von Anfang an mit Polbrille unterwegs), zu welcher Uhrzeit sind die Fische wo, usw. daher kann ich auch hier eigentlich nur nach trial and error vorgehen. 
An dieser Stelle sei zugegeben dass ich auch zu genannten "ungünstigen Uhrzeiten" verstärkt am Wasser war, es ging schon auch mal später in den Abend rein oder ich bin frühmorgens schon aufgebrochen, aber im großen und ganzen kann man im Sommer tagsüber wohl fürs angeln abhaken - richtig ?

Ein weiteres Problem ist die Auswahl des Gewässers - erstmal sind scheinbar 90 % in Händen irgendeines Vereins, nur für Mitglieder und die "miesesten" Abschnitte sind für Gastangler (rein subjektive Erfahrung). Gut ich hätte kein Problem für ein paar Stunden Angeln 10 EUR zu zahlen wenn ich da auch mein Limit vollbekomme, aber 10 EUR für Schneider, Brennesselgestrüpp am Ufer und nen Sonnenbrand (Tatsachenbericht!) sind mir ein wenig zu schade. 
Die anderen 10 % der Gewässer sind entweder in privater Hand oder man bekommt nichtmal raus wem sie gehören, was angeln dort unmöglich macht.
Auch das war wie schon erwähnt meine Motivation zu einem Verein zu gehen, allerdings bin ich mit der sozialen Komponente nicht grade zufrieden und - ehrlich gesagt - bin ich nach einigem Beobachten und Wasser erarbeiten (im Rahmen meiner begrenzten Möglichkeiten) mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Gewässern auch nicht sehr zufrieden, aber ich hab keinen Vergleich und kann nicht sagen ob das ein gutes oder schlechtes Wasser ist. Der Beitrag von 3.2.1.meinZander lässt allerdings auch die Vermutung offen dass es nicht ganz an der Unwissenhait liegt, sondern ich bisher an keinen allzu guten Gewässern unterwegs war... *grübel
Alternativ bliebe wohl nur in Nähe des Wohnortes Flussläufe ablaufen und schauen (Teiche kann man eh vergessen weil Besitzer nicht ermittelbar, habs zumindest mehrfach erfolglos versucht in der näheren Umgebung), aber dafür muss man eben auch erstmal wissen worauf man achten sollte. Und wenn man meint etwas passendes gefunden zu haben gibt es immer noch das Problem mit den Erlaubnisscheinen...

Also, wohin soll die Reise gehen ? Wie erarbeitet man ein Gewässer richtig, und wie sucht / findet man überhaupt ein passendes mit vernünftigem Besatz, und dazu wem es gehört ? Es leuchtet mir vollkommen ein dass die Erfolge von selbst kommen wenn man an einem Platz schon 20 mal oder öfter war und man dort jeden Baum und jede Sandbank kennt - aber bis dahin ist ein steiniger Weg mit vielen Fragezeichen...


----------



## Wunstorfer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Wenn du ein Gewässer gefunden hast, wo du angeln möchtest, besuche die Gerätehändler in der Nähe und frage gezielt nach dem Gewässer. Die Händler wissen meist im näheren Umfeld Bescheid, wer Pächter ist, und wo und ob es Erlaubnisscheine dafür gibt. Auch spitzeltechnisch ist ein Händlerbesuch unschlagbar. Schnell ergibt sich am Kunstköderregal ein Fachgespräch über das Spinnfischen mit anderen Anglern.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

@be.chaos

diese Wissen erarbeitet man sich über Jahre und Teilweise über Jahrzehnte. Wichtige Faktoren an einem Fluss sind die Jahreszeiten, die Uhrzeiten, im Frühjahr andere Zeiten wie im Sommer, und Herbst. Hochwasser, Niedrigwasser, Luftdruck, Wetter, Blütezeiten, Tiefen, Kanten, versunkene Bäume, Wassertrübung, Strömungsverhältnisse, Ködergröße, Köderfarben, die Geschwindigkeit des Köderführens, oder Köderanbietens und vieles mehr....

Es gibt in jedem Gewässer Fische, aber man muss viel Angeln, und nichts ersetzt die Zeit die man am Wasser verbringt....das Experimentieren, auch verrückte Dinge tun bringt oft die wichtigen Erkenntnisse....Zeit, Zeit und nochmals viel bis sehr viel Zeit bringen dann das Wissen und den Fisch.

Aber wie gesagt, es gibt Gewässer mit vielen und Gewässer mit weniger vielen  Fischen, aber Angeln macht Spaß und deshalb gibt es auch keine "normalen" Angler, sondern nur uns, dass ist so ähnlich wie mit den Torhütern beim Fußball, die haben auch alle eine Macke.#h

Aber nichts ersetzt uns diese schöne Zeit in der Natur, mit allem drum und dran, einschließlich Sonnenbrand etc. die gegen kein noch so gutes Fernsehprogramm einzutauschen ist.:l #d


----------



## WK1956 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Hallo Stefan,

gibt es bei euch kein Angelgeschäft das Tageskarten ausgibt? Angelgeschäfte sind (sollten) eine gute Informationsquelle sein, man muß halt mit den Leuten reden.

Es ist normal, dass man nicht an jedem Gewässer angeln kann, aber auch in den Gewässern für die man Karten bekommt gibt es Fische. Meist sind die Gewässer für die es Gastkarten gibt schwerer befischbar da der Angeldruck größer ist, aber auch dort gibt es Fische.

Wie schon gesagt, such ein Gewässer für das du Karten bekommst und das nahe an deinem Wohnort liegt, nach Möglichkeit sollte es dir auch noch gefallen.
Und dann geh ans Wasser.

Beobachte und probiere, lote die Wassertiefe aus und untersuche die Beschaffenheit des Bodens. Versuche verschiedene Methoden, aber gib jeder Methode auch eine Chance. Beschäftige dich mit dem Anfüttern, aber übertreib es nicht, da ist weniger oft mehr.

Und noch ein Wort der Kritik, Angeln ist ein Hobby, wenn man es intensiv betreib ein kostspieliges. Wenn du angeln gehst, weil du Fisch essen willst, glaub mir, die bekommst du bei Aldi (oder sonstwo) günstiger. Betrachte deinen Fang als nette Zugabe zu einem erholsamen und aufregenden Hobby.

Und bedenke immer, Geduld ist eine wesentliche Voraussetzung beim Angeln.

Gruß Werner


----------



## bbm (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Eieiei

Gewässer über Jahre / Jahrzehnte erarbeiten ... 
Ja wie denn???

Be.Chaos sag so schön: keine Ahnung, wie ein Gewässer zu erarbeiten ist.
Da gab es nun ausser Loten/Gewässergrund erforschen kaum Tipps.

Wo sind sie denn, die Fische?
Oben, unten, am Rand ... an der Oberfläche, an der Strömungskante ... 
Und vor allen, welche Fische?

Ich gehe seit drei Jahren wieder an den Main angeln ... 
Einmal einen Hecht (total unverhofft auf Spinner), aber ansonsten Schneider (ausser Grundeln und ein paar Weißfischen)

Mir geht es ähnlich: ziemlcih gefurstet, aber meist die Natur geniessend.
Und es ist wirklich wahr: so gmeinsames Angeln ist einfach schöner.

Ich habe hier im Board ein paar nette Jungs kennengelernt (die auch regelmässig mehr fangen als ich, der nebendran sitzt). 
Das macht mehr Laune als so ganz alleine ...


----------



## Wunstorfer (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Okay, "Frust" ist es nicht, wenn man seine freie Zeit in der Natur verbringt, den Libellen und den Wasserläufern zuschaut und man sich dabei ertappt, die niedlichen Entenküken mit dem Weissbrot zu füttern, was eigentlich für die Fleischwurst gedacht war :q Aber ab und zu ist es aber auch wirklich wie vernagelt. Ich beangel seit Pfingsten einen übersichtlichen See, der früher einmal guten Fischbestand aufwies. Aber egal ob mit Made, Wurm, Mais, Boilie, Pellets oder Partikel... Ich fange nur Brassen und Rotaugen. Mache ich das Grundfutter lockerer, beissen die Rotaugen, drücke ich es fester in den Korb, beissen 30cm Brassen. Kein Karpfen, keine Schleie, kein Aal, auf Köderfische an der Pose nix, und auf Köderfisch am Grund, Krebse. Ich rede mir ein, dass die Karpfen bald im Herbst beissen und dann auch vielleicht der ein oder andere Hecht oder Barsch verhaftet wird. Aber dennoch gehe ich weiter, auch zu "ungünstigen" Zeiten, an meinen See und packe immer wieder die Feeder-und Raubfischrute aus.


----------



## daci7 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Aaalso... Das "lesen" von einem Gewässer ist erstmal nicht so einfach, kann aber trotzdem erlernt werden.

Ich bin selbst bestimmt kein Profi darin und weiß nichtmal ob ich besonders gut das Wasser lesen kann, ich gehe ja auch oft ohne Fisch nach Hause, aber gewisse Grundprinzipien habe ich verstanden und das kann man eigentlich auf die meisten Gewässer übertragen.

1. Ich suche meine Fische an komplett unbekannten Gewässern eher in Ufernähe als weit draußen. In meinen Anfangsjahren hab ich immer nur mit Volldampf den Wurm in Richtung Umlaufbahn geschickt bis ich mir dann mal Gedanken gemacht habe, wo denn die Nahrung in soeinem Gewässer überhaupt herkommt - in vielen Fällen doch vom Ufer.

2. Fische sind bei der Nahrungsaufnahme "effizient", oder biologisch ausgedrückt verhalten sich nach der "OFT - optimal foraging theory". Dabei geht es darum besonders bei der Nahrungssuche Kosten gegen Nutzen abzuwiegen. Also Was, Wo, Wann und Wie lange fressen? Das führt bei unterschiedlichen Fischen, abhängig von der Jahreszeit und der Gewässerbeschaffenheit zu unterschiedlichen "Strategien". Daraus lässt sich zum Beispiel ableiten, dass man viele Fische eher an einer Strömungskante findet, als mitten in der Strömung. Der Fisch braucht sich nicht viel bewegen um viel Futter zu finden. Auch kann man daraus ableiten, dass ein Fisch eine Futterstelle nahe bei einem Unterstand meist aus gleichen Gründen bevorzugen wird; Er braucht von seinem Ruheplatz nicht weit bis zu der Futterstelle. Stellen die viel Futter versprechen werden von Fischen öfter und häufiger aufgesucht (Muschelbänke, Verwirbelungen usw). Ist viel Futter vorhanden, werdensich die Fische meist weniger bewegen - ist aber wenig Futter vorhanden, müssen diese oft größere Strecken absuchen. 

3. Einen groben Einblick in ein Gewässer bekommt man bereits über die Uferstruktur. Sand und Kiesbänke ziehen sich oft bis ans Ufer, steile Kanten kann man häufig an steil abfallenden Ufern erkennen. Tieferen Einblick in das Gewässer kann man durch Beobachtung der Wellen bekommen (Unterwasserberge und Flachwasserzonen lassen sich so zb. manchmal erkennen). Loten ist an dieser Stelle auch extrem interessant.

4. Vegetation ist ebenfalls sehr hilfreich! Schilf zb. bietet einerseits Schutz für Fische, sagt dir aber auch andererseits, dass es dort anscheinend nicht sooo tief ist. gleiches gilt für Seerosen - außerdem ist in deren Nähe häufig mit weichem Boden zu rechnen, da totes Material dort verstärkt angesammelt wird. Flachwasserzonen lassen sich auch häufig durch Unterwasserpflanzen erkennen. Aber auch die Ufervegetation kann interessant sein; überhängede Bäume sind ein sicheres Zeichen für Laub und Totholz im Wasser und das lockt natürlich auch Kleinfische an.

5. Das Beobachten von Fischen und deren Jägern ist natürlich auch immer interessant. Ein Kormoran weiß ganz gut, wo er sein Essen findet, und die alten Hasen aus dem Angelverein wissen das meist auch gut.

6. Die äußere Gewässerform spielt natürlich auch eine große Rolle. Oft kann man an großen Gewässern schon mit Hilfe von Google.maps eine gute Vorauswahl an Stellen treffen, die es sich zu beangeln lohnen könnte. Dabei kann es darum gehen Engpässe bei Wanderwegen der Fische innerhalb eines Gewässers zu finden oder Ruhezonen in einem Gewässer auszumachen.

7. Stellen mit Müll und besonders mit "Angelmüll" oder Stellen nahe an Parkplätzen, Gehwegen oder Straßen sind häufig hochfrequentiert und werden häufig besonders von großen Fischen gemieden.

8. Temperaturen spielen eine sehr große Rolle! Unsere heimischen Süßwasserfische sind wechselwarme Tiere und haben ein gewisses Temperaturoptimum. Wird es zu kalt wird allein schon aus biochemischen Gründen der Stoffwechsel langsamer und die Fische bewegen sich weniger und fressen auch weniger - Wird es zu warm passiert ähnliches. Daher sind im Winter Stellen besonders interessant, an denen das Wasser ein wenig wärmer ist als das umgebenden Wasser (tiefe Stellen, Warmwassereinläufe), im Frühjahr sind es dann wieder die Flachwasserbereiche, die sich als erstes aufwärmen, dann aber auch irgendwann wieder zu warm werden. Schatten kann für Fische sehr interessant sein, genauso wie sonnige Plätzchen - abhängig von der Jahreszeit. Im Sommer können dann wiederum Stellen interessant sein, die ein wenig kühler sind als die Umgebung. 

9. Sauerstoff ist nicht gleichmäßig in einem Gewässer verteilt, sondern wird an manchen Stellen besonders stark eingebracht (Umwälzung durch Wind zb.) während andere Stellen besonders wenig davon haben (Zu dunkel, zu warm ...)

10. Und damit auch letztens  Das "Gefühl" muss einfach stimmen  Eine Stelle muss für mich nach Fisch riechen, bevor ich mich näher mit dieser befasse. Dafür schmeiße ich auch schonmal einen oder mehrere meiner Leitfäden über Board - denn beim Angeln gibts eben keine Regeln, sondern nur Richtlinien.

Natürlich solltest du dir vor dem Angeln auch Gedanken darüber machen, auf welchen Fisch du angeln möchtest und wie sich dieser Fisch gerade verhalten könnte. Steht die Laichzeit grade bevor oder ist Sie gerade vorbei? Was könnte momentan die bevorzugte Nahrung des Zielfisches sein? Wo hält sich diese Nahrung gerade auf? Zu welcher Tages- oder Nachtzeit erwarte ich momentan die größte Aktivität? Wie wirken sich die Temperaturen/Lichtverhältnisse/Windverhältnisse momentan möglicherweise auf meinen Zielfisch aus?

Vieles davon ist Erfahrungssache und einige Dinge sind wirklich Gewässerspezifisch, aber man kann schon recht allgemeine Verhaltensmuster aufstellen und damit erfolgreich sein.

Das wirchtigste und auch das einfachste ist allerdings wirklich viel Zeit am Wasser zu verbringen! Keine Zeit am Wasser ist verlorene Zeit - Das ist wie in der Wissenschaft, es gibt keine negativen Ergebnisse. Schneidern ist ebenfalls ein Ergebnis und trägt zu deiner Erfahrung bei.
Nehm dir ruhig mal ein, zwei Tage Zeit dein Gewässer (mit Lotrute, eventuell etwas Toastbrot und Polbrille) *gründlich* zu erkunden.

#h

Uff, wat nen Haufen Wörter ...


----------



## WK1956 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*



bbm schrieb:


> Eieiei
> 
> Gewässer über Jahre / Jahrzehnte erarbeiten ...
> Ja wie denn???
> ...


 
sorry, aber dann hast du nicht sorgfältig gelesen.

Angefangen mit der Komunikation mit anderen Anglern, über Beobachtung bis zur Untersuchung des Gewässers gab es eine Reihe brauchbarer Ratschläge.

Letztendlich ist die Fähigkeit ein Gewässer lesen zu können ein wichtiger Baustein für eine erfolgreiche Fischerei.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Eichelfritte (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Also ich bin selbst ein unerfahrener Angler, der gerade dabei ist seinen Schein zu machen. Daher angel ich meistens nur in Forellenpuffs. Is für viele kein richtiges Angeln, aber wenn man keine andere Möglichkeit hat, isses besser als nix. Da hat man halt schon mal öfter nen Erfolg und kommt auch mit Anglern ins Gespräch und kann sich den ein oder anderen Tipp holen.


----------



## be.chaos (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Na da hab ich ja einen Thread losgetreten...  Aber anscheinend bietet das Thema doch einiges an Gesprächsstoff ?

Das Zeit in der Natur / am Wasser verbringen sehe ich wie schon mehrfach angesprochen keineswegs als frustrierend an - ich hab nen stressigen Job und brings auch noch unter den Hut Familienvater zu sein, da sind ein paar Stunden Ruhe ohne Mobile Office, Handy, Laptop (und ja auch ohne Kinderlärm) ein echter Segen. Das war und ist letzlich auch meine Motivation warum ich angeln "lernen" will, nur zu Ernährungszwecken wär ich nach ner Woche eh verhungert, und dass es das Filet ohne Arbeit auch zu 1,99 EUR beim Discounter gibt ist mir klar  Nichtsdestoweniger würde mir die ganze Sache etwas mehr geben, wenn ich auch einen schönen Drill samt brauchbarem Fang hätte. Allerdings muss ich auch sagen "Gartenteichangeln" oder Forellenpuff (der Ausdruck war mir neu) ist nicht so mein Ding - das ist dann doch ein wenig ZU einfach, und ich möchte ja in freier Wildbahn erfolgreich angeln lernen :q

Frustrierend ist bisher einzig und allein die Tatsache dass ich zig Gewässer (war falsch, hab ich ja selber bemerkt) und noch mehr Montagen, Köder und sonstige super-Geheimtipps ausprobiert habe, und damit eigentlich nur 3 Zufallstreffer gelandet hab wie gesagt, mit ner alten Semmel und Dosenmais an ner 0815-Grundbleimontage. 

Der bisherigen Konversation entnehme ich jedoch, dass es völlig normal ist dass man als Einsteiger wirklich oft Schneider nach Hause geht, aber eben um ein paar Erfahrungen reicher (im Idealfall). Was wohl neben dem ausprobieren und Zeit am Wasser verbringen essentiell wichtig, speziell für den Fangerfolg, zu sein scheint ist die Gewässerkenntnis. Auf den Trichter bin ich ja auch langsam schon gekommen vor meinem Thread, ich hab mich einfach gefragt was jetzt einen Fisch der mehrere zehntausend Kubikmeter Wasser zur Verfügung hat dazu bewegen sollte jetzt grade da wo ich meinen Köder versenkt hab hinzuschwimmen und den zu fressen - rein von der Logik her is das dem Nadel-Heuhaufen-Prinzip am nächsten, und noch zudem sind Fische bei weitem nicht so dumm wie der Laie sie zu glauben scheint |supergri

Also, ein Angelgeschäft gibt es hier, der Mensch dort hat mir gleich nach meinem Schein auch die ersten Knoten gezeigt und einfachen Montagen erklärt (mit Kugelschreiber aufm Notizblock, ich hab die Zeichnungen immer noch . Der hat zwar den Laden auch erst letztes Jahr aufgemacht, aber mittlerweile sollte er die Gewässersituation doch kennen - was ich selbst recherchiert habe, leider ist zumindest die vor der Haustür gelegene Naab (eigentlich ein toller Angelfluss, oder zumindest mal gewesen) fest in Vereinshänden mit extremen Einschränkungen für Gastangler. 
Da ich nicht so der Vereinsmensch bin und ich bisher eben auch dürftige Erfahrungen gesammelt hab werd ich mir da was überlegen müssen, aber nur zum Erkunden brauchts ja immerhin keinen Erlaubnisschein... Unter Umständen muss ich eben doch ein wenig weiter fahren, aber meine bisherigen Angelplätze werde ich wohl aufgeben. Das angenehme Spätsommerwetter kann ich gleich noch zum Erkunden nutzen, damit ich mir im nächsten Frühjahr einen Platz suchen kann den ich genauer unter die Lupe nehme (klar, kann man jetzt auch schon mal anfangen, halt ohne Angel erstmal 

Zum Kundschaften selbst waren doch allerhand gute Tipps dabei, dafür auch ein besonderes Dankeschön - daci7 hat es recht umfangreich erklärt, und auch 3.2.1.mein Zander und Werner haben mir ein paar wertvolle Denkanstöße geliefert und es auch so erklärt dass ich es als Einsteiger versteh #6
Ob und wie ich dann aus den gewonnenen Beobachtungen und Erkenntnissen die richtigen Schlüsse ziehen kann ist mir zwar noch ein wenig unklar, aber zumindest ist die Richtung festgelegt, der Fokus muss mehr auf dem Platz liegen als auf der Methode und dem Köder.
Nachdem sich hier auch boardies aus der Region gemeldet haben die mich spontan sogar mitnehmen würden werde ich auch hier mal sehen in wie weit sich das umsetzen lässt - mir wäre wahrscheinlich schon geholfen wenn ich wirklich nur dasitzen, zuhören und lernen könnte, denke das wäre eine gute Chance um ein paar Fragezeichen aufzulösen. An dieser Stelle ach nochmal ein Danke für die Angebote!

Rundum kann ich nur sagen dass es eine gute Entscheidung war den Frust-Thread hier zu starten, dann letzlich war auch das Anstoß zu einer regen Kommunikation, und ich hab zumindest in Theorie schon wieder einiges übers Angeln gelernt und unter Umständen gleich noch ein paar Bekanntschaften geschlossen. 
Aufgeben werd ich wohl kaum, denn das ist auch eine gewisse Geduldsfrage und das gehört eben auch zum Angeln dazu - schließlich hab ich den Schein auf Lebenszeit, und wenn die Kinder mal aus dem Haus sind hab ich auch mal mehr Zeit zum Angeln 

Bin jedenfalls mal gespannt wie sich das alles noch weiter entwickelt, und ob bei mir auch irgendwann "der Knoten platzt".


----------



## hanzz (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*



daci7 schrieb:


> Aaalso... Das "lesen" von einem Gewässer ist erstmal nicht so einfach, kann aber trotzdem erlernt werden.
> 
> Ich bin selbst bestimmt kein Profi darin und weiß nichtmal ob ich besonders gut das Wasser lesen kann, ich gehe ja auch oft ohne Fisch nach Hause, aber gewisse Grundprinzipien habe ich verstanden und das kann man eigentlich auf die meisten Gewässer übertragen.
> 
> ...


 

Aber der Haufen ist klasse.
Das sind mit die besten Tips die ich hier je gelesen habe.
Danke dafür.

Ich denke auch aller Anfang ist schwer und in der Situation war oder ist jeder der nicht von jemandem an die Hand genommen wird.

Mir gehts genauso. 
Den Mut darf man einfach nicht verlieren.
Und hier kann man ja wirklich alles fragen und bekommt auch eine Antwort, wie man ja hier sieht.

Klasse ! Danke nochmal #h


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Konkret würde ich dir für deinen nächsten Alleintrip empfehlen mit zwei Grundmontagen und Tauwurm zu Fischen, beide Ruten versetzt, von der Weite her zum Ufer. Eine relativ nah am Ufer, kommt auf die Tiefe dort an und eine 5-1o Meter weiter draußen.

Fast egal was dann dort vorbei schwimmt, die Zuppeln dann wenigstens mal an deinem Wurm. Der Wurm hat den Vorteil dass er (fast) alle Arten von Fischen anspricht, und sich deine Chancen erhöhen. 

Andere Köder würde ich erst mal nicht verwenden.#h


----------



## Sinned (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

@be.chaos:
Erfolgserlebnisse sind wichtig für die Motivation! Wenns bei mir mal wieder total beschissen läuft, dann mache ich mal einen Ausflug an einen Forellenteich. So erfährt man wieder ein Drillerlebnis und die Bestätigung, dass es doch irgendwie klappt. 
Die neu getankte Energie wird dann am natürlichen Gewässer umgesetzt und vielleicht sogar mit einem Erfolg belohnt.


----------



## Philla (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Na ich hoffe du benutzt eine Stella, oder eine Red Arc, denn sonst kannst du es mit den Fischen eh vergessen #t


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> @be.chaos:
> Erfolgserlebnisse sind wichtig für die Motivation! Wenns bei mir mal wieder total beschissen läuft, dann mache ich mal einen Ausflug an einen Forellenteich. So erfährt man wieder ein Drillerlebnis und die Bestätigung, dass es doch irgendwie klappt.
> Die neu getankte Energie wird dann am natürlichen Gewässer umgesetzt und vielleicht sogar mit einem Erfolg belohnt.



Ist das so wie wenn man an mehreren Wochenenden in der Diskothek keine Flamme aufreißt, dann geht man halt in den Puff um zu wissen wie es noch war |kopfkrat  |bigeyes
Es gibt Dinge in diesem Leben die brauch ich nun wirklich nicht, und dazu gehören Puff´s als Kunde, egal ob mit oder ohne Forellen.

@be.chaos
probiere mal lieber dass mit den Würmern, und bleib ein Weidgerechter Angler, oder nimm die Hilfe der netten Kollegen an die dir her ihre praktische Hilfe angeboten haben.#6


----------



## Donnergugi (3. September 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Hi,

Ich bin in etwa im gleichen Alter wie du und deine  erstmal formal beschriebene Situation ist mit meiner Situation fast  identisch. Die erste Saison bin ich alleine losgezogen und habe -  immerhin - erstmal nur Rotaugen und Barsche mit Made und Wurm gestippt und davon sehr viele.  Aber das wars die ersten Monate auch schon (immerhin). Ich bin zwar bis heute erst  2-3 mal Schneider gewesen, sofern man wirklich jeden noch so kleinen Fisch zählen  darf, aber mir ist bis dato jeder größere Fisch (23cm +) verschlossen  geblieben. 



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es könnte also sein, dass es dich weiterbringt, mal mit jemandem loszugehen. Mehr Spaß macht's mit Freunden allemal, zumindest ab & zu.
> Entweder suchst du dir Angler vor Ort oder du kannst es auch mal hier im Board im entsprechenden Postleitzahlbereich versuchen. Ich hab viele neue Leute hier durch's Board kennen gelernt.



Ich will diesen Aspekt hier an dieser Stelle nochmal ganz besonders  unterstreichen.

Dann irgendwann kam die Zeit als ich hier am Board zwei nette Menschen getroffen habe, die sich mir "angenommen haben". Einer von beiden versorgt mich bis heute immer mit den besten Geräte-, Köder- und Montagen-Tips und vieles vieles mehr. Der andere kam aus meiner Gegend und seither vergeht selten eine Angelsession, in der wir nicht gemeinsam losziehen. Der hat mir dann die Praxis mit an die Hand gegeben. So kam dann irgendwann ein netter Hechtdrill dazu, gemeinsam haben wir auch schonmal einen 74er Hecht gelandet und schon einige schöne Aale und das erst seit dieser Saison. Seit kurzem sind wir auch Vereinskollegen und ich freu mich auf jeden Ansitz.
An dieser Stelle sollen die beiden auch mal gegrüßt werden FisherMan66 und HerrRing danke euch beiden für alles 

Mein Tipp für dich: Such dir einen oder mehrere "Mentoren" die dich "an die Hand nehmen" und dir das Gewässer zeigen und mit denen du über alle Erfolge und Misserfolge sprechen kannst. Gemeinsam Schneider ist für mich kein verlorener Tag. Du wirst sehen wie schnell du merkst "wie der Hase läuft". Ich habe auch viel gelesen und im Internet geschaut. Aber keine Lektion ist so lehrreich wie eine am Wasser mit einem erfahrenen Angler. Alleine schon zu wissen, dass ein alter Hase an diesem Tag auch kein Erfolg hatte, lässt dich den Misserfolg viel leichter verdauen. 

Gib das Hobby bitte nicht auf ;D

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## strawinski (4. September 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

@chaos.....mir ging es genauso...nur ich habe mit mitte vierzig mit angeln angefangen...schein gemacht, wobei ich finde, die theorie ist schon wichtig, nur man sollte mindestne 10 stunden praxis im grund, friedfisch,raubfisch angeln etc einführen, weil...wie du schon gesagt hast, alles für die katz ist...man steht am gewässer wie ein volltrottel und weiß eigentlich netmal wie man ne angel korrekt auswirft....wir haben nicht den vorteil nach 10 jahren schwarzangeln oder mit dem opa schon das wissen zu haben...das ist genau die lücke, die mit der prüfung geschlossen werden sollte....
aber zurück....ich habe auch 2 jahre gebraucht durch zu blicken...villeicht sogar 3...ich kann nur sagen...versteife dich nicht auf große brocken am anfang...die kriegste eh nicht...dafür haben die alten die erfahrung...die fischgröße wächst mit der erfahrung...und betrachte das angeln nie als leistungsdruck die gegenüber...wenn du wüßtest wie oft jäger auf ihrem stand hocken eh sie nen schuß abgeben, den sie dann noch versemmeln.....überlege ganz kühl welchen fisch du willst, angle nicht in den blauen dunst hinein...gehste auf aal oder zander, lege 2 angeln mit einem wurm und nen köfi abends aus...mehr kannste eh net tun....gehste auf karpfen legste nen futterteppich aus....seh wo die alten angeln...wenn die fangen , fängste auch irgendwann....druck erzeugt nur gegendruck und das angeln macht kein spass mehr..wechsle öfters die stelle, wenn nach 2 stunden nix beißt......mehr kann ich nicht sagen...


----------



## Der-Graf (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Ich kann den Frust auch sehr gut nachvollziehen. Bin selber auch nicht mehr unbedingt das, was man einen "Jungangler" nennt. Bin auch "schon" 25. Meine Schein habe ich aber auch erst seit April dieses Jahres, weshalb ich auch noch ziemlich unerfahren bin. Das liegt nicht zuletzt daran, dass ich in meinem Freundeskreis der einzige bin, der angelt und in meiner Familie sieht es nicht besser aus...

Angeln tue ich zusammen mit zwei Jungs, die ich im Vorbereitungskurs auf die Fischerprüfung kennengelernt habe. Beide sind auch noch eher unerfahren (einer hat mal in früher Jugend geangelt, was lange her ist) und der Rhein zählt auch nicht gerade zu den Gewässern, die man als "einfach bezeichnen würde...

Meine Bilanz nach geschätzten 20 Besuchen am Wasser war entsprechend mau: Ein Hecht (direkt beim ersten mal) von 54cm und ein kleiner Barsch in einem kleinen Hafen. Bei den anderen sah es nicht wirklich besser aus. Die hatten einen Hecht + einen Barsch + Hasel bzw. einen Zander + zwei Rotaugen zu verbuchen.

ABER: Beim vorletzten mal habe ich dann das erste mal gefeedert und siehe da - es gibt doch Fische im Rhein die beißen... Bei zwei Ansitzen eine 32er Barbe, drei Rotaugen bis 24,5cm und dazu noch einen Brassen von geschätzten 40cm, der vor meinen Füßen ausgeschlitzt ist und eine (vermutlich gute) Barbe, die im Drill verloren ging.

Meine Fazit daher - wer als Anfänger fangen will, sollte das Feedern zumindest in Betracht ziehen. Zumindest bei mir persönlich hat es zu einem Motivationsschub beigetragen.


----------



## strawinski (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

wisst ihr, wenns danach geht, müßten die, die 30 jahre lang angeln, nur die rute reinhängen und schon hängt der fisch...aber so ist es nicht!!! Oft wenn ich auf den see gehe und mal bei den kollegen frage..haben die genau so wenig wie ich ..oder genauso erfolg wie ich...villeicht haben die bessere futtermischungen gefunden oder wissen wo die besseren plätze sind aber die ruten und dei montagen sind die gleichen...
man erkämpft sich gerade als jungangler saison für saison immer mehr wissen wie was geht und wie nicht...das ist im beruf auch nicht anders....
macht euch nix draus und angelt einfach weiter. probiert auch mal simple sachen von früher...manchmal funktioniert althergebrachtes noch genausogut wie damals


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Servus!

Erst mal, Respekt dafür, daß Du die Rute noch nicht ins Schilf geschmissen hast!#6

Ohne Hilfe ist der Anfang schon hart...

Vielleicht hilft´s Dir zu hören, daß auch erfahrenen und erfolgreiche Angler manchmal schlimme Durststrecken haben, in denen einfach nichts laufen will...

Ein Freund von mir hat heuer auch die Prüfung gemacht. 
Ich hab ihm geraten, erst mal mit einer simplen Grundmontage und Wurm zu angeln.
Aus den bereits erwähnten Gründen::m
Der Wurm ist für  fast jeden Fisch attraktiv und bei der Montage kann man wenig verkehrt machen!

Außerdem ist es sinnvoll, sich anfangs auf ein oder zwei Gewässer zu beschränken.
Und zwar auf möglichst kleine!
(Damit ist natürlich kein Gartenteich, oder Entwässerungsgraben gemeint...)
:mJe größer das Gewässer, desto höher ist auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, am Fisch vorbeizuangeln.

Ein naturbelassener Fluss mit geringem Besatz ist nicht unbedingt ein Anfängergewässer...
:mHat Dein Verein keinen kleinen Weiher, der gut mit Satzkarpfen bestückt ist, damit die alten Herren mit der "Bojenmontage" ihren Fisch fangen?

Das nächste sind die Fischarten:
Zander, Schleien oder Waller sind natürlich nicht die klassischen Einsteigerfische!

:mBrachsen, Rotaugen, kleinere Karpfen und Barsche sind da wesentlich dankbarer...

Und, nicht zu vergessen: :mDer Aal!
Jetzt ist noch eine gute Zeit. Setz dich an warmen Abenden noch mal raus!
Es müßte schon mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn Dir da nicht irgendwann mal einer drangeht!

Jetzt aber zum allerwichtigsten Faktor:
(Selbst)Vertrauen!
Fangen ist eine Kopfsache!
Auch die besten Angler werden schlecht fangen, wenn ihnen das  Vertrauen in eine Methode oder einen Platz gerade fehlt!

Bei mir ist es ganz wichtig, daß ich voll bei der Sache bin und ich mir sicher bin, daß ich fangen werde!

Hab das letztes Jahr wieder deutlich gemerkt:
War im Oktober an zwei von drei Tagen am Wasser.
Übrigens bin ich erst im August zu dem Verein, es war also meine erste Saison an unbekannten Gewässern.
Ich war immer hochmotiviert und voller Zuversicht am Wasser!
Jeden zweiten Angeltag hab ich einen maßigen Hecht (über 60cm) oder Zander erwischt.
Unter anderem endlich den Meterhecht, auf den ich seit 22 Angeljahren gewartet hab...:vik:
Dann kam meine (jetzige) Freundin ins Spiel.|rolleyes
Plötzlich war ich mit meinen Gedanken wo anders...
Ich hab unkonzentriert gefischt, meine Platzwahl war bequem und zufällig. 
Meine Motivation war weg und ich hab nur noch geschneidert...
Mit jeden Schneidertag hab ich weniger an meinen (Angel)Erfolg geglaubt und bin nur noch mit einer "Heut geht eh nix"-Einstellung am Wasser gesessen...

Nach einer Pause bin ich am 30. Dezember wieder hochmotiviert los:
Nach einer halben Stunde hatte ich meinen Hecht!
Davon beflügelt, hab ich mich an Sylvester noch mal  kurz abgeseilt:
Nach zehn Minuten hatte ich einen Ü80 Hecht...|supergri

Für Dich ist es jetzt natürlich nicht einfach!
Du hast ja Deine Erfolgsmethoden und Lieblingsplätze, zu denen Du Vertrauen hast, noch nicht gefunden...

Aber das macht nix!
Du gehst mit Ehrgeiz an die Sache!
Du scheinst Dich mit der Theorie sehr ernsthaft zu befassen.
Von Dir kamen keine "HILFE!!! Bin Anfänger!"-Treads, sondern Du bist eisern weiter ans Wasser und schreibst Dir jetzt mal den Frust von der geplagten Seele!

#6
Das sind die Eigenschaften, die einen erfolgreichen Angler ausmachen!
Das wird schon noch!

Manchmal dauert´s einfach, bis der Knoten platzt...
Aber dann kommt die Entschädigung!

Als ich angefangen hab, mit Gufis auf Zander zu fischen, da hab ich mehrere Monate lang außer ein paar Barschen nichts erwischt. 
Aber einen dreistelligen Betrag versenkt...#q
Trotzdem hab ich nicht aufgegeben.
Irgendwann hing der erste!
Bald darauf der zweite...
Plötzlich hatte ich den Bogen raus und dann gings plötzlich Schlag auf Schlag:
Bis zu zehn Fische am Abend!:vik:

Laß Dich nicht entmutigen!
Ich glaub, aus Dir wird mal ein richtig guter Angler!

Mein oben erwähnter Freund ist mehrer Tage in der Woche draußen. 
Hab mir oft gedacht, wenn ich so wenig fangen würde, wie er in den ersten Wochen (er ist der Bruder meiner Freundin, drum bin ich gut informiert...), wäre es mir wahrscheilich vergangen...

Jetzt fängt er schon mehr, als viele der "alten Hasen"!:q

Also:
Kopf hoch und weitermachen!
Du wirst früher oder später den Dreh raus haben!
Und dann regelmäßig Deine Fische fangen!

Ein ganz besonders kräfitges "Petri Heil"!

wünscht Dir
der Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Frodo Beutlin (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Oh, ja das kenn ich doch alles.

Hab seit letztem Jahr Oktober den Fischereischein und den Möhnesee vor der Haustür.

Keinen Menschen der mir weiterhelfen konnte oder wollte, aber ich war hoch motiviert. Am Anfang erstmal werfen geübt, man ich hab alles getroffen nur nicht das Wasser. Dann Spinnrute besorgt, soll ja einfach sein Barsche zu Angeln. Nüschts war.

Irgendwann nach 35-40 Schneidertagen dacht ich mir back to the roots und bin umgesattelt auf feines einfaches Posenfischen, 16-18 Haken 1-2 Maden drann und dann fing es an zu klappen. Mittlerweile hab ich doch viele kleine und mittlere Erfolge, meine besten bisher 28 er Barsch 32 er Rotauge 38 er Aal auf Grund.

Der Vorteil den blutige Anfänger an nem grossen Gewässer haben ist das man mit der Zeit ein Auge dafür bekommt wo was gehen könnte, meist ist die Montage zu grob oder zu kompliziert aufgebaut oder die Uhrzeit stimmt einfach nicht. Hat man aber erstmal raus welche Montage den funzt, sollte man die Stellen an denen man Schneider war, aber bewegung im Wasser zu sehen ist ruhig nochmal aufsuchen und schwupps fängt man. 

Wichtig ist die einfachsten Montagen zu verwenden und viel Geduld.

Keine Sorge irgendwann platzt der Knoten.


----------



## kaipiranja (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

...die Definition "Jungangler" orientiert sich nicht am Alter des Anglers sondern an den Jahren seit denen er  Inhaber eines Angelscheines ist bzw. Angeln geht.
Das  gleiche gilt z.B. auch für Jäger - diese sind 3 Jahre "Jungjäger" in denen sie sogar gewisse gesetzliche Einschränkungen haben.
  Du bist also noch Jungangler und das Angeln hat so viele Facetten das sogar alten Hasen in gewissen neuen Situationen fast wieder bei null anfangen müssen – ist etwas ganz normales und vor allem nichts Schlimmes. Jeder hat mal angefangen!
  Mit einem Angelkollegen aus deiner Gegend bist du auf jeden Fall gut bedient. Aufgeben ist auf jeden Fall keine Wahl!

  Viel Erfolg, Gruß, Kai


----------



## reno ateportas (10. September 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Ich würde immer mit einem Freund angeln gehen man fängt zwar nicht unbedingt mehr aber es macht sehr viel mehr spaßen


----------



## be.chaos (11. September 2011)

*AW: Mal ein wenig "Frust ablassen"*

Zunächst mal vielen Dank für die vielen guten Tipps, Ideen und auch aufmunternden Worte - denke das hab ich einfach mal gebraucht :g

Ich muss sagen ich habe meinen Beitrag mit gemischten Gefühlen erstellt, wissend dass in Foren oftmals ein rauher Wind herrscht und so manche Diskussion auch aus dem Ruder läuft (deswegen wie eingangs erwähnt bislang auch nur stiller Mitleser). Gerade als Anfänger / Noob / Grünschnabel oder wie auch immer man es nennen möchte ist die Gefahr groß "verrissen zu werden", aber wie Nachtschwärmer78 schon umschrieben hat, der Ton macht die Musik, und ich habe wohl nicht den völlig falschen Ton getroffen. 
Bin überrascht und auch wirklich erfreut dass es so eine positive Diskussion geworden ist, vielleicht geht es vielen anderen Junganglern (egal welchen Alters) auch ganz ähnlich, aber sie haben sich bisher nicht getraut hier einen vergleichbaren Beitrag loszutreten - auch die können bestimmt von den vielen Tipps hier profitieren so wie ich #6

Generell kann ich sagen dass sich meine Sichtweise zum Angeln durch die Diskussion verändert hat - es ist weniger Mechanik oder Technik und zugleich wesentlich mehr "Kopfsache" und vielleicht auch "Philosophie" als erwartet. Vom Montage x mit Köder y in Gewässer z werfen kommt vermutlich kein Erfolg - ausser vielleicht ein Zufallstreffer. Das Gesamtbild zählt und es gibt einige recht einfache Grundlagen auf die man achten sollte/kann, um auch Erfolg zu erzielen.

In der praktischen Umsetzung hat das auch ganz passabel geklappt : Vergangene Woche bin ich mit Anglerboard-Admin Franz_16 an die Naab/Pfreimd losgezogen zu einem gemeinsamen Angeltag - repräsentativ für den ganzen Abend hatte Franz noch nichtmal 30 Sekunden die Spinnrute im Wasser und hat eine Laube herausgezogen (die uns später als Köderfisch noch einen passablen Barsch beschert hat). 

Franz hat mir recht logisch und eingängig diverse Bereiche und Stellen innerhalb des Fließgewässers erklärt, so dass ich beispielhaft nun schon mal ein paar Anhaltspunkte habe wo sich die Fische überhaupt aufhalten. Dass ich bisher auch völlig falsch und unsinnig geworfen habe (meine Einsicht, nicht seine Worte ) hat er auch gleich anfangs erwähnt, seither klappt das mit dem Zielen wesentlich besser...

Wir haben verschiedene Methoden ausprobiert, Feedern (für mich neu), Spinnangel auf Grundmontage mit Tauwurm mit der sogar ich einige Barsche gefangen habe und zum Abschluss noch ein wenig Spinnangeln mit Köderfisch, GuFi und Blinker. Ich habe gar nicht mitgezählt wie viele Fische es insgesamt waren, von mehreren Barschen, einem Rotauge, einer Güster und den kleinen Lauben haben wir aber eine mir bisher unbekannte Artenvielfalt an Land gezogen - von den zahlreichen Bissen und Zupfern die ich / wir nicht verwertet haben ganz zu schweigen. 

Zwar war kein richtig "kapitaler" Fisch dabei, aber es waren genauso auch kaum längere Beißpausen zu verzeichnen. Für mich der oft 6 Stunden aufwärts allein am Wasser gesessen hat ohne auch nur einen Zupfer ein völlig neues Erlebnis (und selbst die Pausen waren nicht langweilig, denn ich konnte so einige Fragen stellen die mir schon eine Weile unter den Nägeln gebrannt haben, nur wen hätte ich fragen sollen...). Ausserdem hab ich gelernt dass auch passionierte Angler den ein oder anderen Blinker / GuFi versenken und dass das eben dazu gehört - sorry trotzdem nochmal für meinen Hänger. Alles in Allem war es erfahrungsmäßig unbezahlbar für mich, daher auch ein herzliches Dankeschön an Franz für die tolle Gelegenheit, das vermittelte Wissen und den angenehmen Abend |wavey:

Ans aufhören ist jedenfalls mittlerweile nicht zu denken bei mir, zumindest ist die Richtung jetzt klar - hab auf alle Fälle noch einiges zu lernen, aber ich kann mich zumindest auf ein paar richtige, unzweifelhafte Grundlagen verlassen.


----------

